# LOOK at this udder!!!! Faith's 2 day fresh udder!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I am beside myself thrilled with this udder!!!! Pictures are a little messy. I did clean her up but some is dried in so it'll have to be clipped out. I didn't spray her pre-kidding so it stuck.

Anyway, this udder is just too beautiful not to share! Get a load of this...


















This one was from yesterday...









I am so excited!!!! Her udder filled in so we started milking her this morning. Filled 3 baby bottles for my bottle babies before running out of bottles on hand and didn't make a dent in her udder. Did make it softer for her though as it was firm. She stood very good on the stand, though she was obviously uncomfortable. She didn't show out like I expected. I just love this doe!!! Her personality is laid back and sweet. Quiet, not a talker and she's so well behaved. I hope to show her next month!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a great udder! Are you going to keep her buckling too? She should do really well!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! I'm on the fence about the buckling. I have so many bucks right now its not even funny so I've got to let some go. I really think he'd be good for Fuchsia and Barbie though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks nice! I am worried about clipping them so early (for Teena's show) Ans I may only clip the adults.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I figure if I clip them and it gets chilly I'll just put some sweaters on them. Might have to go buy a pile of sweaters for them.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL. What do you spray them with pre-kidding to keep the yuckys off of them?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Pam cooking spray. I didn't do Faith, oops. LOL


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking at that udder, I would def. keep the buckling and sell the doeling. I will use PAM from now on


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Really? You'd sell the doeling? Interesting, I was planning to keep both. LOL


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Well either option is good, they are both really nice, and Faith has an outstanding udder of course  I would sell her because if you keep him then you already have the genetics. What I would do is keep him, breed Faith to a different buck for '09 and keep at least one doeling from that breeding  But keeping them both is also a good option, as they are both stunning!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW Ashley!! I'm so jealous! Look at those "handles" on her too!! Very nice udder...I think I'd be keeping both of those babies!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My plan was to breed Faith to Ace this fall. His dam is Zillionaire...









Hallelujah would probably be bred to him later on too. I'm planning to use Revelation (Faith's buck) on Fuchsia and Barbie (my other 2 Caesar's Villa does).


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

All your goats are so gorgeous and correct! :drool:


----------

